# Dp for 12 years and now nearly cured



## Kat_armitage1 (Apr 28, 2018)

Hey everyone,

I got depersonalisation when I was 18 and it hit me like a ton of bricks. I went to the doctor and tried everything and literally had no idea what was wrong with me. After a few years of being miserable I just decided to try have as much fun and do something with my life, I noticed that I started feeling better but still had bad anxiety and panic attacks. Because things did improve for me I decided that I must have had chronic fatigue or some kind of food intolerance. I tried everything and I was getting along in life happily but still not 100%. When I moved out of London this year and I was commuting in in the winter I started to feel really horrible and miserable. So exhausted and so spaced out I couldn't cope anymore. So I went to the doctor( first time in 8 years because I didn't think they could help me but I thought I would try again) she said I had low vitamin d and iron so I started taking supplements and things didn't really improve. I then started having panic attacks at work and I was at the lowest of the low. I started doing google research and realised that this had to be what I had...so I trundled back to the doctors and told them
I think this is the problem. I cried every time I went and they were literally amazing. They offered me Sertraline and I took it at first I felt ropey and I decided to take 2 weeks off work and has amazing support from my friends and family. I went for a run every day, took supplements and let the meds kick in and I honestly feel like a different person. Depersonalisation is only anxiety and once you realise that and it sinks in it changes things. Cute the anxiety, help the depersonalisation. I bought the dpmanual and it was so helpful. Dp will come and go but I eventually know how to control it and once I start cbt that will help too. I've suffered for years so if I can get get to this place where I love my life and I'm in control. You can!!!


----------



## Mara (May 2, 2018)

I just want to point out that the DPmanual website pretty much demands that you don't visit forums like this one: http://www.dpmanual.com/articles/depersonalization-forums-why-you-must-avoid-them/

The website seems a little bit scammy. I'm glad it worked for you, but I'm sure it doesn't work for everyone. I think it might be a difference in being self motivated or not... personally I tend to question and invalidate bigger changes that I try to make to my life. I feel the need to have those types of changes come from a deeper innate place, which sure, is a fault I have. But I don't think that kind of self help would work for me. I also really do not experience anxiety much at all so I can't relate there.

Generally I don't think this forum is making me feel more anxious about anything. It's helped me a lot to know that my disorder is real. I feel fake and super invalidated most of the time talking about it and telling people they don't understand what it feels like.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Sertraline is doing more for you than you think....Be careful when you decide (and you will) that you dont need it anymore....Ive seen too many people over the years get better with the help of a med only to start believing over time they are doing so well they dont need the medicine anymore....Big mistake!!! The medicine was doing more for them than they realised and then they crashed and burned...

Just be careful thats all Im saying and if its not broken dont try to fix it...

Im absolutely sure your new lifestyle is doing alot to aid your recovery but please dont make the same mistake others make and assume that the medicine is not required anymore as part of you well being...

Im so glad you are feeling better!


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Mara said:


> I just want to point out that the DPmanual website pretty much demands that you don't visit forums like this one: http://www.dpmanual.com/articles/depersonalization-forums-why-you-must-avoid-them/
> 
> The website seems a little bit scammy. I'm glad it worked for you, but I'm sure it doesn't work for everyone. I think it might be a difference in being self motivated or not... personally I tend to question and invalidate bigger changes that I try to make to my life. I feel the need to have those types of changes come from a deeper innate place, which sure, is a fault I have. But I don't think that kind of self help would work for me. I also really do not experience anxiety much at all so I can't relate there.
> 
> Generally I don't think this forum is making me feel more anxious about anything. It's helped me a lot to know that my disorder is real. I feel fake and super invalidated most of the time talking about it and telling people they don't understand what it feels like.


I always find the "Avoid DP Forums and internet research" advice to be very cagey....Simply because alot of people literally have nowhere else to turn to....

In fact it could be dangerous advice to give someone who is suicidal and in the depths of suffering alone somewhere....

Now if you believe that by avoiding research and posting on Forums is actually genuinely helping you to recover Im all for it...

Its when people start preaching to others that their way is the ONLY way to recover.....Thats when an individuals advice becomes dangerous....

EVERYBODY IS DIFFERENT and as a result everybody will find their own recovery path....

Ive seen many people on here over the years say the forum is toxic and that everybody should leave it....Ive also seen alot of the same people return years later with their tails between their legs.....

Just be careful when passing on advice people thats all im saying...One mans terrorist is another mans freedom fighter!!!!


----------



## Sanchia Mist (Apr 30, 2018)

This forum makes me feel less alone. It was awsome to discover for me. It took me a while to create an account. I tried to explain dp to others and they make lame comments as if I have to grow up and stop complaining.

The med thing, once you feel better you still keep taking it?


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Sanchia Mist said:


> This forum makes me feel less alone. It was awsome to discover for me. It took me a while to create an account. I tried to explain dp to others and they make lame comments as if I have to grow up and stop complaining.
> 
> The med thing, once you feel better you still keep taking it?


Some people need medicines long term others can wean off them over time...

Its a totally individual thing...

Dont let it scare you...If you were a diabetic you would need insulin for life....There seems to be a lot of scare mongering and a big stigma when it comes to medicines for mental health treatment...Fact is they can and do help people who have literally nothing else to try and are desperate and in extreme suffering...They can be a life saver as a last resort......In my case medicine gave me my life back and still does years later....

Funny how people who frown upon mental health medicine treatments are often weed heads or smoke 20 cigarettes a day or drink alcohol like fish etc etc etc...


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

eddy1886 said:


> Some people need medicines long term others can wean off them over time...
> 
> Its a totally individual thing...
> 
> ...


While I agree with much of this, I feel that it needs to be qualified.

There are biological tests for diabetes and (most) other non-mental health issues. the effectiveness of insulin treatment, for example, can be measured and it has demonstrated to be safe long-term.

There are no biological tests for "mental illnesses" (I put the term in quotes just because it's a horrible, confused and confusing concept, yet I don't have a better term either). And most modern treatments have not been demonstrated to be safe for long-term treatment.

This isn't meant to scare people away from medical treatment at all. ( I for one was always skeptical that any of the dozens of meds and ECT I've tried over the years, but I was willing to get them a shot because, hey, this shit just awful and I'll experiment with pretty much anything). I just want people to be as informed as possible when making the decision to use meds or not, especially long-term.


----------

